# Botequineira



## César Lasso

Olá!

Esta palavra aparece no romance paródico de Camilo Castelo Branco, _Eusébio Macário_. O que significa? (eu estou a imaginar que "prostituta", dado o tom sarcástico do romance). O contexto é o seguinte:

«_Ella tinha sido botiquineira na rua de Traz dos Quartéis, no Rio de Janeiro, e casara com o Trigueiros para descançar, arranjar-se_.»

(A grafia é do XIX, mas ao copiar para cá modernizam-se automaticamente os acentos).

Obrigado!


----------



## Vanda

Botequineira é dona ou empregada de boteco.


----------



## César Lasso

Obrigado, Vanda. Faz sentido. No entanto, fui conferir no texto de que copiei, não fosse que tivesse havido uma correção automática. No texto está "bot*i*quineira", não "bot*e*quineira". Por um lado, lembro-me que no norte de Portugal (onde está ambientado o _Eusébio Macário_) havia uma grande confusão entre e/i quando não tónicas, pelo que faz sentido essa alteração. Para cúmulo, Camilo permete-se ocasionalmente refletir como falam os personagens (o brasileiro dirá "átrásádo" em vez de "atrasado") mas nessa passagem não era diálogo, era o próprio Camilo de narrador.

Seja como for, acabei de aprender "boteco", que não estava no meu vocabulário. Lembro-me de uma tasca no Porto de aspecto vulgar e pouco convidativo, "o Boteko", famosa por organizar uma sessão semanal de fado vadio. Não reparei que o nome tivesse significado, considerava-o uma simples alcunha.

Para reforçar que a proposta da Vanda tem sentido, uma rua chamada de "Traz dos Quartéis" é porque obviamente estaria detrás dos quartéis, e a dona ou empregada dum boteco lá teria uma reputação quanto menos "duvidosa" (estou a lembrar-me das botequineiras dos tascos das noites de álcool em Rabat, nos anos 80...).


----------



## Vanda

Eu também tinha dançado nessa. Estava procurando botiquineira e não achava, até que associei com boteco e daí achei a palavra dicionarizada.


----------



## César Lasso

óptimo / ótimo !


----------



## Carfer

O termo português (PT) é '_botequim_'.


----------



## Vanda

Nosso também, botequim, boteco... ''Conversa de botequim'' do Noel Rosa é uma pedida!
Temos campeonatos de música de botequim...


----------



## César Lasso

Obrigado pelas respostas. Acho que deve ser "botequim", mas de facto tanto o Camilo como os críticos literários que comentam a sua obra miscelânea utilizam "bot*i*quim". De qualquer maneira, é português dos anos 1879-1880:

(Camilo no _Eusébio Macário_): _Desceu ao *botiquim*, e pediu café e cana.

_(Um crítico a propósito da labor historiográfica do Camilo): _É improba a tarefa, e por isso poucos se sentem com alentos para a affrontar. O pó dos archivos não seduz, e o bafio que trescala dos papeis velhos e bolorentos nâo tem para o olfacto as delicias dos aromas delicados dos camarins elegantes, nem as glorias que alli se conquistam são tão apregoadas e tão gratas á vaidade como as que aqui se obteem, e as chronicas das salas e dos *botiquins* galardôam.

_O Eusébio Macário foi publicado junto com uns bosquejos históricos numa miscelânea intitulada _Sentimentalismo e História._ A 2.ª edição, de 1880, está disponível para download. Interessados na procura: talvez seja mais fácil encontrá-lo sem acento no O de "historia".


----------



## Fanaya

Encontré esto. De todos modos, '_botiquim_' no parece ser muy frecuente en el portugués actual.


----------



## César Lasso

Gracias, Fanaya.

Como nota histórica, direi que, conforme o RAE explica, essas palavras portuguesas (boteco, botequim), espanholas (bodega, botica, botiquín) e o francês _boutique_ derivariam do latim "_apothēca,_ y este del gr. ἀποθήκη, depósito, almacén".

Já agora, o português _botequim_, nos exemplos do meu _post_ anterior, parece ter um sentido elegante, como em Madrid a palavra "café" (el café Gijón). Para tomar um café rápido, o madrileno vai ao "bar" ou "cafetería", porque o "café" costuma ser mais caro e mais destinado à leitura ou conversa com os amigos.

Mas o exemplo de "botequineira / botiquineira" com que iniciei o thread parece sugerir nesse outro contexto que a protagonista trabalhava no que em Madrid sería uma "tasca", "tasquilla", "bodega", "bodeguilla", "bareto"...


----------



## Carfer

Realmente, a palavra praticamente não se usa, já que mais não seja porque já não há botequins. Em todo o caso, a minha sensação foi sempre a de que o botequim se aproximava mais da tasca do que do café elegante (que hoje também já quase não há, quero dizer, já quase não existem cafés, elegantes ou não).


----------



## César Lasso

Carfer said:


> Realmente, a palavra praticamente não se usa, já que mais não seja porque já não há botequins. Em todo o caso, a minha sensação foi sempre a de que o botequim se aproximava mais da tasca do que do café elegante (que hoje também já quase não há, quero dizer, já quase não existem cafés, elegantes ou não).



No entanto, o português chama "café" ao que o espanhol chama de "cafetería" ou "bar". Cafés em Madrid ainda há no bairro da Ópera, a partir do que no mapa se chama plaza Isabel II (que a maioria dos madrilenos nem sabem que a praça se chama oficialmente assim, todo o mundo a chama de Ópera).

A minha ideia de que "botequim" teria alguma elegância é por deduzir do texto que certo hotel na praça da Batalha, no Porto, teria um:

_N'um dia de junho de 1850, o abbade de S. Thiago da Faya, muito inflammado, entrou no hotel da Águia, na Batalha, e comeu, atabalhoado, muito alvoroçado, com gestos de doudo, uma costelleta que empurrava com tragos de vinho. Desceu ao botiquim, e pediu café e cana.
_


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Carfer said:


> Realmente, a palavra praticamente não se usa, já que mais não seja porque já não há botequins. Em todo o caso, a minha sensação foi sempre a de que o botequim se aproximava mais da tasca do que do café elegante (que hoje também já quase não há, quero dizer, já quase não existem cafés, elegantes ou não).


Venha ao Brasil, Carfer. Temos um boteco em cada esquina, a grande maioria, de portugueses.


----------

